# Sexual Satisfaction Poll



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

POLL Question:

Are you male or female?
Would you in your own judgment say that you are sexually satisfied in your life?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm female and I voted that I am satisfied. The sex is frequent and good, often amazing, so I have zero complaints.


----------



## Edo Edo (Feb 21, 2017)

Male with high drive married to wife with low drive.

However, I will give my wife recent credit over the last couple weeks for putting in more effort lately (after a very long conversation about relationship priorities). Hoping she finally got the message...


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Should have posted 2 polls, one for men and one or women.


----------



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

StarFires said:


> Should have posted 2 polls, one for men and one or women.


 Agreed. I will try to close and post again.


----------



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

*Sexual Satisfaction Poll (version 2)*

If you are satisfied sexually in your current circumstance, please tell me more. What makes it that way for you?


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Did you close the first poll, or will people still reply to it not knowing that your later response opened the new ones?

Don't see where to view the results of this one.


----------



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

I don't see how to close the first one. Apparently, I can't.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Of course asking on a site frequented by people with problems in their marriages is not going to provide an unbiased result.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I guess I am one of the few on here that doesn't really have any major complaints. My wife and I have been married for over 21 years, and we still ML 4-6 times a week. Sometimes it's just routine or duty, but it still meets my needs. She has never said no to me, and we really rock each other's world reasonably often. We have different love languages, and I think I meet her needs, too.


----------



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

The results are pretty much what I expected. A larger percentage of men feel unsatisfied sexually in their current circumstance. I'm not giving up on meeting the right female partner, but in the meantime, I need to do what I can for myself and masturbation alone doesn't quite do it for me. Would it be against the rules of this forum to ask for what folks thought of various other resources for this topic?


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

MutualRespect said:


> If you are satisfied sexually in your current circumstance, please tell me more. What makes it that way for you?


Sexual satisfaction for me hinges primarily on whether I can be myself during sex. As a woman that requires me to respect my partner and trust him as the man in the relationship. Those two factors provide for an enabling environment for most everything else: ability to be verbal abt what I want/don't want; comfort being verbal abt being in the mood/not in the mood; comfort exploring new things/intensifying existing practices; interest in taking responsibility for/recognizing/admitting to my own false beliefs re sex/men and sex; interest in understanding the value of sex to him vs me; willingness to not take his critiques/suggestions personally...

By practicing all of the above, we've been able to settle into a rather satisfying sex life.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Satisfying to me means that my spouse shows an interest in me and helps in creating an atmosphere of desire.

My spouse with rarely say no, but she will also not initiate or show any desire. Although we both may orgasm, feeling truly satisfied is elusive.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

What results are you talking about?

My personal observations are more women are dissatisfied.

But a psychologist I respect claims the social bias does cause more men to be dissatisfied, and he sees that in his studies. He has certainly studied the issue extensively. However he does state it is only a little lopsided. 

Most men seem to display significant misogyny when they diss women, from my read. The power of exaggeration for the supposed value of “emphasis”. It’s actually just for the sake of insults, but hey, so also I.


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

For me it comes from maybe chemistry and similar desire levels, I am one of the lucky ones who's girlfriend actually has the higher sex drive by a small margin, or maybe similar but as a man i cant 'recharge' as fast.

Also maybe love language since we both love touch so always kissing, hugging, holding hands and cuddling which just by default I feel leads to more sex. Also for her sex is not a chore it is a desire and I can feel it so it leads to higher satisfaction levels.

Oh also no criticism if I do not 'recharge' fast enough or climax too fast or anything else, just total comfort and no pressure ever.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I just noticed that the OP started 2 threads/polls within less than an hour of each other. So I merged both threads into this one.


----------



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> I just noticed that the OP started 2 threads/polls within less than an hour of each other. So I merged both threads into this one.


There "was" a version 2 poll because I was unable to update or delete the original one that is now in this thread. Version 2 was much better but it got deleted through moderation and was not merged here as intended.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

MutualRespect said:


> POLL Question:
> 
> Are you male or female?
> Would you in your own judgment say that you are sexually satisfied in your life?


Where is the option for better than satisfied into the ecstatic range??


----------



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

NobodySpecial said:


> Where is the option for better than satisfied into the ecstatic range??


There was a version 2 poll which accounted for male versus female responses. It would not have covered that, but was a much better poll none-the-less. It got deleted through moderation and was not included here as intended.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Not satisfied totally but never have been.

I'm realistic though. I have an unusual drive.

I was with a lot of women before meeting my wife.

I never met the woman who didn't wear out before I was sated.

Some women were one and done, some lasted twice or three in a row but I can go 5 times an hour to completion, never lose my erection and continue for hours.

I'm positive my female counterpart exists but my wife isn't her.

Mrs. C is my love, however, and the mother of my boys. She does her best but can only manage once or twice a day at best.

I masturbate twice a day on average even if I have sex.

If I was ever in the position to find another Mrs. C, meaning my wife had passed, I might look for a serious nympho with strong monogamous and loyalty traits.

Sex is very important but so is loyalty, character and personality.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MutualRespect said:


> There "was" a version 2 poll because I was unable to update or delete the original one that is now in this thread. Version 2 was much better but it got deleted through moderation and was not merged here as intended.


You are wrong. Your "version 2" thread was not deleted through moderation. I merged "version 2" into this thread. I should know as I'm the mod who did the merge.

Since this thread has all the replied you got for "version 2" and all the replies for version 1, this thread is the best ....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MutualRespect said:


> There was a version 2 poll which accounted for male versus female responses. It would not have covered that, but was a much better poll none-the-less. It got deleted through moderation and was not included here as intended.


Ok, so the poll did not merge into this one. Well, you know the rules here now. So next time....


----------



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Ok, so the poll did not merge into this one. Well, you know the rules here now. So next time....


Can I re-post the poll that did not get merged into this "General Relationship' area or is there a better area for it?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Male, for the moment I am not sexually satisfied because I am in between relationships. While in my relationships I have been very satisfied, with frequent and diverse sex. Otherwise I won't enter into a relationship. While I was married I was extremely dissatisfied with my sex life. Sex was formulaic, infrequent and largely passionless when it happened. Sex was, is and will remain an important aspect of my life. I am 57 years old, I work out. I am active. I take no medications of any kind. I am fully functional and intend to make the most of my life.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Male, married for 20+ years. Extremely satisfied. Frequency is great. Variety is great. Passion is great. The snuggling is great. It's all good. Can't think of anything I'd change.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MutualRespect said:


> Can I re-post the poll that did not get merged into this "General Relationship' area or is there a better area for it?


Post your questions here and I'll edit the poll on this thread and add the question here. Make sure you use the @ tags so I see that you want me to take care of it.;


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Male, 65, twice-divorced by unrepentant cheating wives!

In voting, "No," I do that from a rather qualified standpoint in that I would love to be married again and to reexperience a complete and committed love with a trustable woman, who cares for me in the very same unrequited way that I care for her!*


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> In voting, "No," I do that from a rather qualified standpoint in that I would love to be married again and to reexperience a complete and committed love with a trustable *woman*,


My sentiments exactly - cept I'll take a man.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

minimalME said:


> My sentiments exactly - * cept I'll take a man.*


*Awfully glad to hear that, MiniME!*


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Male.

Not satisfied, sex is infrequent with a selfish lover.

Oral only for her and mostly missionary. 

While I will own my own misgivings , I could have been more romantic but in my defense I didn't feel like putting in the effort and only getting plain vannilla for my efforts.

While dating sex was frequent and varied but as soon as the ring was on things slowly changed and then kids exasperated things . Now resentment on my side is hard to overcome and making it difficult to up my game!


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

What is wrong with sticking to one thread? If you make posts elsewhere all you achieve is diluted results.

I am male. Married 44 years now. Only marriage for both of us.

My sex life has been good. I had thought vanilla, maybe with some variety, was good. My wife’s sex life at first was boring because she only likes rocky road. Vanilla does nothing for her.

Now we have traveled a long ways down a twisted trail I never envisioned. The sex was always good, and got better for both of us all the time.

I would walk the road again with her. Keeping her is the best choice I have ever made in my life, without a doubt. In spite of her mental illnesses.

After listening to that song about Broken Together my wife pointed out I never associate with my family. Maybe she’s right, and we are soulmates.


----------



## DaisyBug (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm a female....married for 13 years....sadly sex isn't great, and never really has 
been anything WOW....my husband tries, so I'll give him that...but it's quick and not fun at all.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Female, second marriage, sex is amazing, the best of my life.

I'm early 50's, he is late 50's. We have sex most days.


----------



## ButWeAreStrange (Feb 2, 2018)

I am female, married, and have been with my husband for going on 12 years and responded with satisfied. Although things were a bit off in terms of understanding each other in the first couple of years, each year has shown tremendous growth for both of us as individuals as well as partners. 

We're both high drive, place a significant amount of shared responsibility in communicating with each other, and have never backed away from exploring our mutual as well as independent curiosities (even in instances where there was initial discomfort). We respect each other's boundaries, are not afraid to push said boundaries if given permission to, and are constantly surprising one another. 

I think the longest period of time we've ever gone without having any sort of sexual session was a period of two weeks due to external stresses. Otherwise we make the effort to flirt and entice each other on a daily basis and have sex upwards to 5-6 times a week. Even during weeks where we only find the time and energy to have sex twice a week (we have two young children so sometimes it can be difficult) we never back down from the daily flirtations.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ConanHub said:


> *If I was ever in the position to find another Mrs. C, meaning my wife had passed, I might look for a serious nympho with strong monogamous and loyalty traits.
> 
> Sex is very important but so is loyalty, character and personality.*


I think like you do, like your ending here...

I am a female version of you in a way.. though I can't say my drive is higher than my Husbands these days.... I do think I care to "work that UP" a little more than him .. I know I put in MORE OF the MOVES to do that... in this way.. I sometimes feel / desire him to be more Flirtatious , more Erotically forceful ...but I'll count my blessings here...he NEVER turns me down... and he always gets me there...

If I had one wish... it'd be that he was LUSTIER and a little rougher...it's an age thing (the drive part, I can't take this personal, or try not to).... I know some men his age can go rounds - high testosterone men that you are.. he is not one of those.. 

On the other hand, he is very sensual/ the "emotional" drives him / it's mutually very satisfying ... he's always loved sex, calls it the highlight of the day....my desire sparks his... I can easily live with these things...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I think like you do, like your ending here...
> 
> I am a female version of you in a way.. though I can't say my drive is higher than my Husbands these days.... I do think I care to "work that UP" a little more than him .. I know I put in MORE OF the MOVES to do that... in this way.. I sometimes feel / desire him to be more Flirtatious , more Erotically forceful ...but I'll count my blessings here...he NEVER turns me down... and he always gets me there...
> 
> ...


At the end of the day, we both have great mates!

Mr. SA and Mrs. Conan sound a lot alike. What characteristics, they do have, make them very good choices for spouses.

P.S. I've lightened my views a bit about that old couple you mentioned awhile back. The lady got kicked out of church for not legally marrying her boyfriend. I know this is a slight TJ but wanted you to know.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

I am a female and voted satisfied.

Been with my husband 16 years now - kinda joke about how we met at a party, went on a date later that week, and ended up having sex ALL NIGHT LONG, for hours and hours and hours, well after the sun came up. I missed class, he called in sick - and we spent the rest of the day in bed. And that is how we met....

We have always been sexually compatible, and place a priority on our sex life.

It's been fun to explore kinks and other new things over the years. 

We make a point to go on little weekend get aways often - because well there is just something to hotel sex.

As for frequency, we aren't the kind of people who have sex every day. More like some serious sessions on the weekend (several times a day), and once or twice during the week. Occasionally we will hit a stride where we have it just about every day, and sometimes a week will pass.


----------



## j187santiago (Apr 16, 2018)

I could never get enough from my a wife all o want to do is explor her and at times she let's me 
Meaning fkn. In every way but it seem to only be 
Me that had the high sex drive and for her once 
She's done she's done and I'm cool with but 
I just wanna keep having at it 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## colingrant (Nov 6, 2017)

Dissatisfied, but it's my fault. My wife is 1/3 larger than she was when we married and I'm not attracted to her weighing more than I do. Wish I could, but I don't. Love her to death, but physically her body doesn't have me wanting her. That's my problem though, not hers.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Dissatisfied. (as I've posted far too often here). Wife just has almost no interest in sex.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ConanHub said:


> At the end of the day, we both have great mates!
> 
> Mr. SA and Mrs. Conan sound a lot alike. What characteristics, they do have, make them very good choices for spouses.
> 
> *P.S. I've lightened my views a bit about that old couple you mentioned awhile back. The lady got kicked out of church for not legally marrying her boyfriend. I know this is a slight TJ but wanted you to know.*


Hmmm I spoke on a friend who brought a guy who didn't agree with all the Church spoke.. and they made her step down from teaching the kids.. kept visiting her house...they wanted him "saved", or she needed to leave him... to be in line with what is taught... I am not sure if that was the story you are referring to.... 

He eventually died... 

It WAS the greatest love story SHE EVER HAD ...her happiest years...(1st husband was abusive), and she was alone for many many years.... I couldn't hold back the tears at the funeral when she spoke of what his walking into her life did for her...we all could FEEL THE LOSS..... and another stood up and spoke how he wanted to find someone.. they only had so many yrs together.. but boy did they enjoy them!! Bought some 4 wheelers together... that Preacher didn't even come to the funeral.. but sent the guy under him.. 

They were good people... I guess for me.. I understand church's have rules.. but I saw the heart more than the rules... and was so happy they found each other !!!... as truly both of them deserved to find someone... they were both givers.. but no.. they never got around to marrying....


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

WilliamM said:


> What is wrong with sticking to one thread? If you make posts elsewhere all you achieve is diluted results.
> 
> I am male. Married 44 years now. Only marriage for both of us.
> 
> ...


*I'm totally envious of you, William! This is always what I had envisioned true married life to really be, prior to marriage ~ but other than my sons, the sad thing was that I never even got a sniff of the good stuff that marriage supposedly provides!

Only the lying, deception, and cheating!*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Hmmm I spoke on a friend who brought a guy who didn't agree with all the Church spoke.. and they made her step down from teaching the kids.. kept visiting her house...they wanted him "saved", or she needed to leave him... to be in line with what is taught... I am not sure if that was the story you are referring to....
> 
> He eventually died...
> 
> ...


Yup. That was the story I was thinking about. I think marriage is more than a state issued paper.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ConanHub said:


> Yup. That was the story I was thinking about. I think marriage is more than a state issued paper.


I personally still want the paper myself though..and would argue how I've always envisioned marriage to be a beautiful thing, the honoring of vows before family/ friends and God....but still I have seen and can not deny a genuine love shared by many who never took this route... it's no barometer on a couple's happiness ...


----------



## Looking2Change (Jul 24, 2016)

In my marriage:

First 8 or so years YES

Final 6 Absolutely NOT


Currently:

ABSOLUTELY, having the best sexual experiences of my life with my current girlfriend.


----------



## johnnywalker (Apr 17, 2018)

Male. No


----------



## johnnywalker (Apr 17, 2018)

I'll say more 








(were taken from Relationship Memes, Relationship Memes for Her or Him)


----------

